# Towns That Ban Halloween



## Zombie-F (Apr 12, 2004)

Believe it or not, my wife grew up in a town that banned all Halloween activities. They set up the ban in response to all the overhype of the _potential_ danger of candy tampering. So, as a child, her parents had to take her to other towns to do Trick or Treating. That's just absurd!

Anyone else here have any tales of woe concerning bans on Halloween?


----------



## Sinister (Apr 18, 2004)

Where I lived, it wasn't banned per se, but it might as well have been. My brother and I seemed to be the only ones out haunting the neighborhood for treats. My parents were against the whole concept themselves. That whole "It's the Devils Holiday" crappola. For some odd reason we were allowed to go Trick or Treating. I guess they thought we would feel foolish, and get the hint no one else was celebrating it. I tell ya, it was almost enough to make me convert to Paganism. Almost!


----------



## Lilith (Apr 13, 2004)

Most places ban it because of the fact they say it is connected to the devil... lol... What idiots! First of all the idea of Halloween as we see it today came from the Christians. The whole dressing up was to scare away ghost... All Saints Day and Day of the Dead are connected to the Christian ideals of the pagan festival of the last harvest in which they celebrate and honor the dead and the end of the harvest season call Samhain.

Well banning Halloween because of the treats is kind of stupid... That is why parents check the treats.


----------



## Rocky (May 4, 2004)

What?? Ban Halloween? This makes me so mad! I have the chance to live in a city where people actually promotes Halloween!  There's some cool stuff to do around that time of the year. I live in Montreal, Canada and each year, there's always a special edition in local newspapers about Halloween. Those who don't want to celebrate this Holiday just don't celebrate. Halloween is probably my favorite time of the year and if one day I hear they want to ban it over here, I'll be the first one to walk in the street with my Dracula costume!  Here are some links you can check to see what's going on:

http://www.canada.com/national/feat....html?id=78CD7BDE-A394-455C-B6F4-426793D77301

http://www.montrealmirror.com/ARCHIVES/2003/103003/music1.html


----------



## Citizen Tallee (Apr 13, 2004)

Okay, first off: Z-F, you're married?  Man, I had no idea. Congrats!  

Second of all, banning Halloween?! Walloping websnappers, I had no idea such insanity occured! I'd worry more about candy being tampered with that comes wrapped up and labelled.... "Oh Henry", or "Smarties". Man, you never KNOW where those suckers have been.


----------



## Dreamdemon (May 4, 2004)

Ban Halloween that is just horrible...i would never have thought of such a thing....I would get rid of christmas first!

Aaron


----------



## Hauntful (Apr 21, 2004)

I think it's horrible when people ban Halloween it's all just for fun, but there are some religions who are against it that doesn't mean they have to get rid of it that is just not right.


----------



## My CReePY Garage (Jun 7, 2010)

I never got into halloween much until 2 years ago when I was *volun-told* to set up a haunted house. Now I think its freakin' cool.:xbones:


----------



## jaege (Aug 23, 2009)

Odder, and far scarier things have been done in the name of organized religion.


----------



## NytDreams (Sep 10, 2009)

Fortunately, I've never lived anywhere that had banned Halloween, but it's only been the past few years here that have seen a rise in decorating. There are only a handful of homes that decorate, and fewer that really go for it *myself, of course, being one of them*. 
Banning Halloween...seems like so many religions want to take the fun out everything they can, which is silly since a lot of people don't often really know what they're talking about in regards to the true sources of their religion. Makes me glad I'm Pagan...don't care what anyone wants to believe as long as they don't hurt anybody. 

Banning Halloween...*harrumph*....just makes me want to *really* go over the top with the decor this year. *snicker* As if I didn't try to do that in the first place. *wg*


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Oklahoma City doesn't ban Halloween. We just can't celebrate it on the lord's day. Since it falls on Sun. again this year the kids will be toting on Sat. night. I really don't mind cause that gives me all day Sun. to get my outside decorations put away with help. And Sun. night I can watch a monster movie marathon, go to a party, or take in a haunted house. Stuff other people get to do on Halloween night, instead of working their butts off, like we on this forum do. 
But the part that bothers me is the excuses of why they move it. "If it's on a Sun. night the kids have to get up for school the next day." Yeah, well when Halloween falls on a Mon, Tues, Wed or Thur, the kids have to get up for school the next day too. And they don't move it on any of those days either. Just be truthful why you are doing it. We're in the heart of the bible belt, and too many people have a problem with it. They are not worried about a bunch of kids hopped up on sugar sleeping in the next day. Don't treat me like I'm stupid. I just look that way.


----------



## highbury (Nov 5, 2009)

I'd like to get a comprehensive list of cities that ban Halloween activities because I WILL NEVER EVER visit or live there. I have it great because in my neighborhood, Trick or Treating is ALWAYS on Halloween night, like it should be! I've been trying to find the person that puts the little pumpkin sign out that says "Trick or Treat Oct. 31 6-8 pm" so I can personally thank them, as the larger city of Akron, Ohio's city council tries to ruin it every year, splitting TOT times by area and even going as far as trying to make trick or treating hours during the mid-afternoon. If that ever happened, so help me god, I would run for city council just to fight that...

Anyone wanna vote for Highbury for City Council??? 

I'm Highbury and I approve this message because our Halloween will not be compromised by political jackassery...


----------



## halloweenbarbara (Jun 26, 2010)

A lot of the schools have to have "fall festivals" instead of Halloween days. It is really sad. Just like xmas now being winter festival. So pathetic.


----------



## Sidnami (Jun 28, 2010)

I think that the urban legend of candy tampering is what caused some of this fear. Just look it up for more info. Any cases that it has happened was, as sick as it is, actually by family members for their own selfish reasons. It's really sad this happens.


----------



## randomr8 (Oct 24, 2009)

You can re-title this thread "Towns I'll Never Live In" or "Towns I Want to Film a warped version of the movie "Footloose" in"


----------



## Rahnefan (May 1, 2009)

At the height of my personal fundie phase I forsook the fond memories of youth and really thought Hallowe'en was the Devil's bidness. Now the area I live in is mostly trunk-or-treating in church parking lots.  That's real fun if you have a toddler I guess. Anyways...still a believer but you can have my jack-o-lantern when you pry it from my cold, dead hands!


----------

